# Do you believe your thoughts affect your life?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Right now I feel very negative...my career is not where I thought it would be, marriage is so so, have a friggin cold that I can't get rid of, just in general I feel negative and grumpy. I get annoyed too if I want to vent to people and they don't respond (even though I kind of get it)

I tell myself to snap out of it and start behaving in a more positive/happy way but yet I feel like well if things were better than I would not be so negative...a vicious cycle kind of thing.

Do you believe that if you exude positivity and happiness then it encourages good things? I guess the law of attraction kind of thing.

I remember reading somewhere where it says act like everything is great in your life even if it isn't...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, to a degree. If you project positivity, it will attract people and they will be more willing to work with you. Negativity pushes people away. Of course, you can't change the course of events beyond your immediate influence.

Create a positive feedback loop instead of a negative one. Fake it until you make it, if necessary.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I make the most out of every day. I make positive choices. I have self-control. That leads to a healthy and fulfilling life. I make sure my needs are met first and then the needs of my children. If I don't like something, I evaluate my options and make changes so I'm happy. 

I think having self confidence is the best thing a man can have. Even if I have a bad day, I'll hit the gym hard and smile knowing that I'm in better shape than 98% of the other slobs out there  I also believe that being kind and helpful to others in need makes great character and leads to a better life.

Definitely be positive. If you are negative, it will be a self-fulfilling prophecy. 

This is a great quick video from Robbins:


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I actually do believe that thoughts affect your actions and how you see things. 
When I am negative the whole house stinks of it. The kids avoid me. My H hides in the basement. I feel like the world is against me and every action produces results that reinforces that belief. I call it the "stumping toes impact". If you stump your toe early in the morning because you are in a hurry , then, the whole day falls apart.

Recently, my life have been so hectic...sick MIL, who is becoming too dependent on me. I have a cold for 2 weeks that keeps getting worse. It seemed like every trade I made was the wrong one. I just can seemed to do anything right. My blood pressure feels high but it's not. I am ready for a remote island.

One morning I woke and turn on the tv and this preacher was talking about how negativity changes the way you see the present and future.

I realized I was getting too negative. It was weighing me down. 

I started to meditate again. It's been a while. I still have this damn cold. But things are looking alot better for 2018. 

So, yes. The law of attraction does work...whatever you send out to the universe is what will be returned to you.

So stay positive. Have big dreams. See the future as being filled of wonderful things. Many blessings.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

You can't change some events by your mood, but I absolutely believe that you can have a positive effect on your day as well as someone elses just by being positive. Nobody likes negativity. People are drawn to positive and happy people. I'd rather be around someone that laughs and smiles anytime. 

Everyone has bad days and if you find yourself having "one of those days", then just keep to yourself and try to look for small things to be grateful for. 

Remember, tomorrow is another day and tomorrow WILL be a better day.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Personally, I find this incessant need to be positive, happy, and smiling all the time wearing. And it coats everything with this artificial sheen that makes me even more unhappy.

That said, I do think your thoughts affect your life. 

Keep it real, I say. Yes, sometimes everything just sucks, but as they say, this too shall pass. 

Meanwhile, giving to others is one way that really does make you feel better.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

wild jade said:


> Personally, I find this incessant need to be positive, happy, and smiling all the time wearing. And it coats everything with this artificial sheen that makes me even more unhappy.
> 
> That said, I do think your thoughts affect your life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

As others have said, you cannot change events by changing your thoughts but you can change is how you respond to those events. I think we all good days and bad days. Those who are always having good days are IMO time bombs waiting to explode.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Your thoughts 100% affect your life. They may not alter or adjust the results of things but they change how you perceive the world around you and your motivation.

Nothing bothers me more than the 'victim attitude' - someone who blames all their problems on X. X can be whatever you want it to be and it seems to be constantly changing but there is a reason for every failed attempt or inability to complete something.

Positive thinking motivates you towards something. Negative thinking boxes you into your own little world.

There are also many other factors to consider... like chemical balances in your brain that may alter your state of thought. Depression/anxiety, etc...... I see people all around me eating very unhealthy and new research is showing that your gut-bacteria is sending messages to your brain (chemical) and can alter how you think/feel. So make sure you are eating healthy (high fibre, low sugar) which means more vegetables and less breads/sweets. 

If something in your life sucks, then only you can change it. It is not because of reason X, it is because of you


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Ynot said:


> Those who are always having good days are IMO time bombs waiting to explode.





wild jade said:


> Personally, I find this incessant need to be positive, happy, and smiling all the time wearing. And it coats everything with this artificial sheen that makes me even more unhappy.


Absolutely! Sometimes its really hard to be positive. Keep it real, but also try to recognize when your negativity is becoming a bad habit. 

Sometimes negativity can't be avoided, especially in the case of a husband sitting on his ass all day long and not emptying the dishwasher.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

wild jade said:


> Personally, I find this incessant need to be positive, happy, and smiling all the time wearing. And it coats everything with this artificial sheen that makes me even more unhappy.
> 
> That said, I do think your thoughts affect your life.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Sometimes negativity can be a good thing. For example, to picture a worst case scenario in things you have to deal with, especially when it involves other people...... especially when you know they have competing priorities.

Being positive and assuming that everyone will do the right thing ...... is what brought me here. OWs, whether caught up in PAs, EAs or just inappropriate friendships aren't going to do me any favors. So why should I be positive and assume that they will?

And ditto in other areas of life.

If certain behaviors are what malfaiteurs (wrongdoers) target when they are looking for victim, why should one look , joyous, happy, trusting and so on? I can imagine that the outcome will make that person just the opposite for a long while


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Ynot said:


> As others have said, you cannot change events by changing your thoughts but you can change is how you respond to those events. I think we all good days and bad days. Those who are always having good days are IMO time bombs waiting to explode.


I think sometimes it can. For example, I've now picked up signals as to when people are going to cancel or just not follow through. Because I have identified those signal and follow through on them, I am not caught out or blindsided. I have prepared plan B. I feel more in control of my life which makes me happier.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I guess what I struggle with is where do you draw the line..for example, someone is rude to you, do you smile and think how sad they must be having a bad day, maybe someone died, etc. etc.

I have had people be rude/ignorant to me and as I hate confrontation I just don't say anything then I think is that good? Why not stand up for yourself instead of thinking well I don't want to make waves.

Plus it does not help that H likes to be mr. nice guy, so if I stood up to someone, he would turn it around and make me feel like I overreacted and how *****y I am. That has happened prior then I start doubting myself and think, well yeah maybe you did overreact and should have been "nice" instead. He hates confrontation and likes everybody to get along and be happy.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

highwood said:


> I guess what I struggle with is where do you draw the line..for example, someone is rude to you, do you smile and think how sad they must be having a bad day, maybe someone died, etc. etc.
> 
> I have had people be rude/ignorant to me and as I hate confrontation I just don't say anything then I think is that good? Why not stand up for yourself instead of thinking well I don't want to make waves.
> 
> Plus it does not help that H likes to be mr. nice guy, so if I stood up to someone, he would turn it around and make me feel like I overreacted and how *****y I am. That has happened prior then I start doubting myself and think, well yeah maybe you did overreact and should have been "nice" instead. He hates confrontation and likes everybody to get along and be happy.


Take an assertiveness training class. You'll learn strategies on how to manage rudeness directed at you. As for those who are unsupportive, it's not unusual. Sometimes, I remind my husband of rude things he says to me, and well, then he shuts up.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

When I was younger, I let people get away with alot. Now, I don't give a ****. You are nasty to me and you get it back....a bit more polite but you get it. I have no issue venting my feelings. One of my SIL's just bought a house and kept remarking about how she is going to need help to fix it up. The last time they bought a house my H spent 1 year every weekend helping to fix it. He would go early Saturday morning and return home lateinto the night. MY H is older now and does not have the energy to those kinds of things anymore. So, I told her that she better find some good workmen because my H will not be available. She is now mad and stop calling. Too bad, so sad. She can kiss my ass.

Trying to please people only makes you bilious. You let your husband know what you expect of him, since he is home. I hate dirty dishes and I hate coming home to dirty dishes. Nothing will pissed me off more than a sinkful of dirty dishes. Learn to say what you need to say. Or people will run all over you.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

People look for easy targets.

I've noticed when you get a reputation for not caring about public scenes people will leave you alone.


----------



## msrv23 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes, your overall thoughts pattern affects how your life goes. You don’t have to be positive all the time but in the overall being negative affects your life negatively.

When you are negative, you have less energy and motivation to change. You have less energy for people and they notice it. Specially if you complain and vent too much. Some people might get tired of being supportive all the time, and when negative people remain negwtive it just drains others.

You don’t have to be straight positive. Be realistic and try to figure out what you can do to change your situation. Sometimes asking what we can do instead of expecting things to change is the key.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Faced with the pile of dirty dishes, I'd probably just ignore them, pour myself a stiff drink and relax, take a bath, play the piano, do something fun. I definitely would not do them while hubby sits on the couch.

Faced with rude people on the street, I usually just give them the cold stare. Okay, sometimes the middle finger too, but mostly the cold stare says all I need to say.

Key for me personally is not to take the negativity of others on board. Who needs it?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

highwood said:


> Right now I feel very negative...my career is not where I thought it would be, marriage is so so, have a friggin cold that I can't get rid of, just in general I feel negative and grumpy. I get annoyed too if I want to vent to people and they don't respond (even though I kind of get it)
> 
> I tell myself to snap out of it and start behaving in a more positive/happy way but yet I feel like well if things were better than I would not be so negative...a vicious cycle kind of thing.
> 
> ...


I am not sure that's how law of attraction works. Pretending everything is great when it isn't is just living in ignorance.
I tend to focus on goals and use all my mental energy to find ways to get there. 
I am generally a pretty negative person (as in, I always anticipate that something bad might happen) but I still feel I have achieved more than I could have ever hoped for.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Positivity and happiness aren't always related. I'm the most negative person I can think of - in a good way - but I'm as happy and funny as they get.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

john117 said:


> Positivity and happiness aren't always related. I'm the most negative person I can think of - in a good way - but I'm as happy and funny as they get.


or perhaps just realistic. Negative and positive are on the same continuum and to what degree one is at is just relative.

If being negative, that is assessing situations in a realistic light which includes potentially negative outcomes and having a back up plan helps you to look or even be in control of your life. That's far more positive than being with someone who is delusional. Or worse, someone who is so trusting that they put you in danger.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

highwood said:


> Right now I feel very negative...my career is not where I thought it would be, marriage is so so, have a friggin cold that I can't get rid of, just in general I feel negative and grumpy. I get annoyed too if I want to vent to people and they don't respond (even though I kind of get it)
> 
> I tell myself to snap out of it and start behaving in a more positive/happy way but yet I feel like well if things were better than I would not be so negative...a vicious cycle kind of thing.
> 
> ...


*i used to firmly believe in this ~ but hardly ever anymore!

In the public eye, I was always taught to exude confidence if I ever wanted to succeed in any of my many endeavors!

And to a large extent, it has been true in my vocation, avocations, and most all of my lifely pursuits! It got me an above-average education, helped me to find a loving God and to know that He is real, to twice find the courage to ask two beautiful women to share the remainder of their life with me and have them resoundingly say “yes,” only to be summarily unconscionably jilted by both and in the discovery process, see both beauties transformed into little more than skanks; a loving father to and to help raise up a pair beautiful and intelligent sons, to become a stellar inter-scholastic and collegiate sports official, just a plethora of good things achieved in this long life of mine! And it was positivity, faith, and hard work that got me there!

But at the same time, what it hasn’t done is to help me find a trustworthy woman who is remotely capable of loving me as I love her, as both of my ex-wives willingly and covertly broke their marital vows to me for whatever reason, all to feather their own nest for their own selfish reasons.

And now it’s got me petrified to the point that I feel that any woman that I am attracted to that I let into my life, well the next verse is pretty much the same as the first ~ that they will tire of me, break my heart yet again and find someone to cheat with! I know that my fear is fairly irrational and in reality doesn’t hold much validity! And this affects me to the point that I seldom can muster up the courage and acumen to reach out or even reach back, if I am ever reached for!

Aside from that one problem area, I can put on the face of the happiest guy in the world. But when the crowd dwindles away, fear comes calling yet again to keep me company.

The underlying thesis here is that when you are habitually burned, with extremely rare exception, you only attract those well-meaning women who can ultimately do you the absolute least amount of good in life’s busy arena!

Aside from that, life is just peachy and absolutely fantastic!*


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Your thoughts/attitude/outlook are a direct reflection of how you feel about your life in general. What you genuinely feel will be expressed through everything you do. If you fake being nice/happier/positive in order to bring those things into your life it won't work, never does. People will pick up on the fakeness too. The negative feelings are genuine and that's what you need to look at. 

Dont try to be anything but what you genuinely are. Be real no matter what that is. Honor how you feel then look at why you feel the way you do. Be specific about what you would like to see change but be realistic then take steps to achieve that change. If your desire for that change is genuine nothing will stop you from making that change. Absolutely nothing. That's how you'll know you're on the right track. 

Start small and slow and always gauge if your being genuine. I cannot stress being genuine enough because when your acting from your true genuine center you'll feel perfectly natural and everything you do will feel comfortable and right no matter what's going on in your life.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

PS. I'm an extremely nice person because nice is just soooo nice! I love having fun and am quite playful. Why? Because it feels god damn genuinely good. I have zero tolerance for people who try to inject their crap into my life and will shut that down in two seconds. Why? Because this is my life and I am the master of my ship. No one else. Not nice? To bad.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I very much believe that our thoughts and words can have a positive or negative effect on our lives. 
If I feel worried or anxious or a bit low, I try and be thankful for all that I have in my life. Thankfulness and seeing the glass as half full and not half empty, actually makes a real difference.
Try it. 
We tend to take what we have for granted and this helps us to get things into balance again. There is ALWAYS something that we have that we can be thankful for.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> I very much believe that our thoughts and words can have a positive or negative effect on our lives.
> If I feel worried or anxious or a bit low, I try and be thankful for all that I have in my life. Thankfulness and seeing the glass as half full and not half empty, actually makes a real difference.
> Try it.
> We tend to take what we have for granted and this helps us to get things into balance again. There is ALWAYS something that we have that we can be thankful for.



That’s possibly the biggest thing I’m jealous about, about Christians. That and the fact that they believe they will see their loved ones again.
Being thankful doesn’t come easy for a non religious person like myself when life gets tough. Being thankful at that point seems the least intuitive response but it is possibly the most helpful to get out of the rut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> That’s possibly the biggest thing I’m jealous about, about Christians. That and the fact that they believe they will see their loved ones again.
> Being thankful doesn’t come easy for a non religious person like myself when life gets tough. Being thankful at that point seems the least intuitive response but it is possibly the most helpful to get out of the rut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I believe that this advise isn't just for Christians. Anyone can do it. Negative emotions are just so draining and pointless. 
I still get times when things get me down, and its a discipline to then think of something I can be grateful for and thankful for, but those time are much less. I think that being married to a man for 12 years who is incredibly laid back, easy to please, content, happy and who never seems to worry about anything has helped. It rubs off onto me I think. Negative people are very hard to be around, because their negatively can rub off onto us and then we feel negative as well. 
As you say its not an intuitive response to be thankful, its a discipline. 

I have a disabled single friend who lives alone and who struggles in the winter and gets low. She has made a decision that every day she will write 3 things on facebook that she is grateful for. It may just be a cup of tea with a friend, or a good book to read, but it helps her. She also encourages others to write three things they are grateful for. She said its not easy, that she struggles to do it sometimes, but it does help her.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

highwood said:


> Ha Ha that is what I felt yesterday.
> 
> H is not working right now, I came home from work, he did not empty the dishwasher and put the dirty dishes in and it just ticked me off. He says to me,your upset over that...well gee you are sitting on your ass all day you could have done it. He doesn't get it then he wonders why I am all pissy....again vicious cycle. Your always so *****y he says...
> 
> Those are the times where I think what am I supposed to do, place a big smile on my face as I am dealing with the dishes, that's okay H, you just stay sitting on the couch.


No, you don't have to put on a happy face when you are upset, but having a negative attitude will not help you in life. It will put a negative pallor over everything. How about rather than getting angry with him, ask him if he could take care of it before dinner and you can work together to make a meal or some other comments that bring you together rather than divide you?

Of course your thoughts affect your life. What you are thinking about and the attitude you have in your thinking impacts pretty much every aspect of your life. Your moods are often a direct reflection of your thoughts. The aspect that you think about something from is your attitude. This impacts your relationships and your mood. It doesn't mean you have to pretend anything. It means that you can have a can-do attitude rather than a grumpy attitude.


----------



## David Darling (Oct 22, 2016)

Your thoughts do affect your life - the clinical evidence is overwhelming. And, to a varying degree, anyone can learn how to control their thoughts/beliefs/attitudes. It's hard work though - most people will self-sabotage and not put in the effort.

See if any of these videos resonate with you: Top 10 positive psychology TEDTalks


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes,yes and yes.

Negativity sucks donkey tail.

When I figure out someone is mostly negative I avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I think if you have a cold/feeling run-down, try to just cut yourself some slack. It's likely when you're feeling healthier, rested, your frame of reference and then what you can do, can be different. Hopefully from a perspective of clarity - rather than self-doubt.

I wouldn't view the dishes not being done (and recognizing that doesn't sit right with you) as being negative. I would consider working out with your spouse that while he's not employed, what are fair expectations of you both? In my opinion, at a minimum, having the dishes done (and having the bed made too) - would be reasonable! It doesn't need to cause arguments or friction, hopefully the opposite, having agreed understanding can be helpful. 

As for thoughts framing our perspectives, yes, I do believe they can. Hubs and I recently went away together. If you heard my take on the trip, compared to his, you'd think we went on different trips. In this case though, I don't consider one as positive and the other negative, simply different perceptions. 

Sometimes things are crappy. And that needs to be acknowledged. 
And sometimes I tell myself to pull up my big girl-pants and get on with it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

msrv23 said:


> Be realistic and try to figure out what you can do to change your situation. Sometimes asking what we can do instead of expecting things to change is the key.


Absolutely agree.

Acknowledging something, even to yourself, then deciding what you personally can do about it - taking action (or sometimes, the action can be inaction) beyond the thought - can be empowering, keeps us moving forward, and big-girl pants firmly in place.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

chillymorn69 said:


> Yes,yes and yes.
> 
> Negativity sucks donkey tail.
> 
> When I figure out someone is mostly negative I avoid them as much as possible.


Positive attitude is great if one has a trust fund somewhere. The rest of us tend to see life a bit more pragmatically.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

There is a problem in this: those of a depressive turn of mind will tend to assume that everyone feels the same, because they think it's "reality" -- and so, when they see people who look happy, they then conclude that those happy people are "just pretending", "plastering on a fake smile", etc. They can't conceive, at some level, of genuine happiness. And so they will characterise happiness as foolish, naive, or insincere and pretend. They want no part of it. They push it away.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

john117 said:


> Positive attitude is great if one has a trust fund somewhere. The rest of us tend to see life a bit more pragmatically.


I have no TRUST fund. I have as many problems if not more as the average bear has.

But being positive make me feel better. When someone asks how I'm doing I respond Great.

The rest of us??? IS BULL I know many less fortunate people who are always positive.


Try walking around being as positive as you can for a week or month and see how you feel. Don't dwell on the bills. Be gratefully that your health is good or have a good job, when you come across a rude or angry person give them the benefit of the doubt. Maybe they found out their wife or mom has breast cancer, or maybe their an asshat. Does it really matter. ?why let someone you don't know bother you in any way shape or form.

I used to be one of those drivers who would get so pissed off when someone cut me off or squeezed in just in front of me or any other driving faux pass.


Then my mom got sick and I was so distracted that I found myself making driving mistakes. Changing lanes without checking good, missing or almost missing exits and having to merge so I didn't miss my exit. ECT.

It was then I decided to give everybody a pass. You never know what battle someone is facing. Cancer of a loved one, wife cheating, job stress or loss, dog dying, massive debt,.....or they might be an asshat who hasn't figured it out that being that way is harming themselves. Now when I encounter a rude or difficult person they get the pass and I get to feel good that I figured it out!


It works for me.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

highwood said:


> Right now I feel very negative...my career is not where I thought it would be, marriage is so so, have a friggin cold that I can't get rid of, just in general I feel negative and grumpy. I get annoyed too if I want to vent to people and they don't respond (even though I kind of get it)
> 
> I tell myself to snap out of it and start behaving in a more positive/happy way but yet I feel like well if things were better than I would not be so negative...a vicious cycle kind of thing.
> 
> ...


This bit about being positive bringing positive things into your life is an absolute truth.

It will not work with all people. Some people can read right through the fake facade.
Most cannot, and have no interest in reading between the lines. They are too busy, they have their own troubles.

At work, the more successful people are upbeat. A very talented person can go far, just on his/her talents alone. But will plateau at some point if their personality is blah.

What usually happens, is that the positive person comes home and collapses. The insecure personality emerges, driving the people at home, unhappily nuts.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

chillymorn69 said:


> I have no TRUST fund. I have as many problems if not more as the average bear has.
> 
> But being positive make me feel better. When someone asks how I'm doing I respond Great.
> 
> ...


It's not really about giving people a pass. It's more about being realistic, and also not depending on others to act a certain way.

I assume everyone out there is a bad driver. This ain't Germany. It's reality. I assume they'll vote against their own self interests, hence Trump. Most people aren't rocket scientists.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

john117 said:


> It's not really about giving people a pass. It's more about being realistic, and also not depending on others to act a certain way.
> 
> I assume everyone out there is a bad driver. This ain't Germany. It's reality. I assume they'll vote against their own self interests, hence Trump. Most people aren't rocket scientists.


Great!

If its working for you!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

john117 said:


> It's not really about giving people a pass. It's more about being realistic, and also not depending on others to act a certain way.
> 
> I assume everyone out there is a bad driver. This ain't Germany. It's reality.* I assume they'll vote against their own self interests, hence Trump. *Most people aren't rocket scientists.


I had a feeling that Trump would win. My analysis? A buffoon like him with all his missteps, ***** gate tape and all, and he was still right behind Clinton.

Clinton's team must have been very optimistic. and look where that optimism got them.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I bet we all do a fair few things in life that shows that we are not totally positive / optimistic.


For example, if you buy insurance, you are making a bet that something bad will happen to you. .... whatever that insurance covers.

We leave the house extra early because we don't know how the roads will be or how reliable public transportation will be that day.

Today I tried to buy something off of Amazon. The earliest delivery date was just before the date I am due to leave for Xmas so I had the gift sent to my mother's where we'll be. Something I didn't want to do since the sales tax in her state are higher than where we live. (ass hole GOP governor).


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

john117 said:


> Positive attitude is great if one has a trust fund somewhere. The rest of us tend to see life a bit more pragmatically.




I have been financially set for a while and made sure the family is too. Still work but I don’t have to. I’m still as paranoid and negative as everyone else. Money only takes care of so many things: people still get sick etk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> I believe that this advise isn't just for Christians. Anyone can do it. Negative emotions are just so draining and pointless.
> I still get times when things get me down, and its a discipline to then think of something I can be grateful for and thankful for, but those time are much less. I think that being married to a man for 12 years who is incredibly laid back, easy to please, content, happy and who never seems to worry about anything has helped. It rubs off onto me I think. Negative people are very hard to be around, because their negatively can rub off onto us and then we feel negative as well.
> As you say its not an intuitive response to be thankful, its a discipline.
> 
> I have a disabled single friend who lives alone and who struggles in the winter and gets low. She has made a decision that every day she will write 3 things on facebook that she is grateful for. It may just be a cup of tea with a friend, or a good book to read, but it helps her. She also encourages others to write three things they are grateful for. She said its not easy, that she struggles to do it sometimes, but it does help her.



The advice may not only be for Christians but they are certainly best positioned to execute it; i mean what better motivation does one need to be grateful than to truly believe that God has a plan for you and Jesus will welcome you with open arms no matter what, as long as you repent and believe?
Don’t think it’s so straight forward and intuitive for a non believer: I have to believe (because it is obvious) that the world is unjust and nobody gives a ****.
Don’t mean to sound bitter but I sometimes struggle to be grateful even though there are many things I should be grateful for, but am not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> The advice may not only be for Christians but they are certainly best positioned to execute it; i mean what better motivation does one need to be grateful than to truly believe that God has a plan for you and Jesus will welcome you with open arms no matter what, as long as you repent and believe?
> Don’t think it’s so straight forward and intuitive for a non believer: I have to believe (because it is obvious) that the world is unjust and nobody gives a ****.
> Don’t mean to sound bitter but I sometimes struggle to be grateful even though there are many things I should be grateful for, but am not.
> 
> ...


This doesn't mean that we have life easy. Since I became a believer I have had to face some awful things, and while we know that we have a future in eternity, that doesn't make what we are going through in this life any easier. 

BTW anyone has that choice to follow Him.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> This doesn't mean that we have life easy. Since I became a believer I have had to face some awful things, and while we know that we have a future in eternity, that doesn't make what we are going through in this life any easier.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW anyone has that choice to follow Him.




Not everyone, it seems. 
I’m not very good at self-deceptions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> Not everyone, it seems.
> I’m not very good at self-deceptions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nor am I, that's why I don't practise it.


----------

